# Show your Dr. bottle variants



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 5, 2012)

I thought this would be a great thread to do. First up is a Dr.Pierce.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 5, 2012)

#2 Dr.Pierce


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 5, 2012)

#3 Dr. W.B. Caldwell


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 5, 2012)

#4 Dr. Caldwell


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 5, 2012)

#4


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 5, 2012)

#5 Dr. Miles


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 5, 2012)

#6 Dr. Miles


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 5, 2012)

#7 Dr. Kilmers


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 5, 2012)

#8 Dr. Kilmers , last pic.


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (Aug 5, 2012)

dr geoghrgan cure for scrofula


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 5, 2012)

Dr Hooflands


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 6, 2012)

Dr Pinkham's


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice Dr Pinkhams bottle. That's one of the ones on my list to get.
 Do you know any of the background on those. They seem to have an odd history.


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks, What I heard was about 50 of them were found unused in the basement of a Old Store in Ohio back in the 70's. I think there has been one dug Pinkams I am aware of.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 6, 2012)

> Dr Pinkhams


 
 Yea most you see were undug, I have heard of several being dug around the country.
 What's odd is there are no ads or other documentation that I'm aware of.
 It must have been a medicine sold by a travelling medicine show and not very successful.
 I would love to know more about its origins.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 6, 2012)

Found this but not sure how much speculation it is.
 It does give some possible search clues though...
 http://sparedandshared.wordpress.com/letters/1849-v-t-west-to-dr-thomas-m-pinkham/


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 6, 2012)

Its interesting there was a later product called Thomas' Emmenagogue Pills.  This might reinforce the nothing that Thomas made the earlier product..maybe.


----------



## Conch times (Aug 6, 2012)

Not as cool as the rest but hey, I'm trying.[]


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for that info Matt. Does sound like the same Pinkam's.


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 6, 2012)

Dr. Warren's


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 6, 2012)

Still a favorite, Dr. Daddirian's Zoolak


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 6, 2012)

Dr. A.H. Smiths Old Style Bitters


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 6, 2012)

Dr. Hartley's Mineral Water


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 6, 2012)

Dr. E. C. s Balm


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 6, 2012)

Can't forget the famous Dr. Jayne!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 6, 2012)

Dr. C.W. Roback's Bitters


----------



## botlguy (Aug 6, 2012)

You guys are showing some KILLER bottles. I want to play but I don't have the tools.[&o][&o][][]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 6, 2012)

Dr. Sawens from watertown


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 6, 2012)

#2


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 6, 2012)

2 more from watertown


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 6, 2012)

Dr S.M. Gidding's


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice whittle Rory!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 6, 2012)

A doct. Marshalls catarrh snuff


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 6, 2012)

I remember this was one of the first Bitters that I bought out of an old antique shop. 

 Dr. Russell Pepsin Calisaya Bitters, they are affordable and have nice color. A labeled one would be pretty sweet.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 6, 2012)

I love the color of that one SWEET!


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 6, 2012)

Dr Simmon's


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 7, 2012)

Dr Hams

 Tyler could you post your amber variant?


----------



## GLOPTOP (Aug 7, 2012)

"Mrs. Dr. LONGSHORE POTTS" from England. I dug this from a privy in Pomona, Southern California, many years ago.


----------



## GLOPTOP (Aug 7, 2012)

Hard to get a good picture of it. Another view.


----------



## GLOPTOP (Aug 7, 2012)

Last one!


----------



## GLOPTOP (Aug 7, 2012)

Try again.


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 7, 2012)

Dr. J. Blackman's


----------



## botlguy (Aug 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> Dr. J. Blackman's


 Ooooooohhh ! That one I like A LOT. What does the other embossing read? GENUINE HEALING ????


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 7, 2012)

Balsam.


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 7, 2012)

Dr. Carter's


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 7, 2012)

Here is a big uncommon one I have .. Dr Flander's Great Specific. Probably the first cure for kidney stones in the USA.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 7, 2012)

bottom, key mold with a pIttsburgh glass house mark.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 7, 2012)

Dr. Kings


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 7, 2012)

Dr. S. Arnold's


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 7, 2012)

Man Rory you have some nice old stuff, I would love to see photos of your bottle displays.


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 7, 2012)

I really don't have a display. [&o] I need to though.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 7, 2012)

Dr. Neebin's "Monnonepa". Only one mention of him in a Mark Twain story....Practiced medicine in full Chippewa garb. Lobey had also found him listed in an 1869? census listed simply as "Indian physician." []

 BTW, Matt Knapp a.k.a.(Antiquemeds/GuntherHess) helped me figure out this bottle's rarity and what it actually was.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 7, 2012)

Please pardon our camera's crappy Macro setting....[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 7, 2012)

Better pic...


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 8, 2012)

Very Kool Bottle there Joe.

 Here's a Dr. Langley's


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 8, 2012)

> Dr. Neebin's "Monnonepa


 
 Joe,  A lot of stuff is continously being digitized and put on the internet so its worth rechecking for info on bottles like that.
 I just found this 1865 ad...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 8, 2012)

Cool...Thank you Matt.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 8, 2012)

Dr. Hubbards, from Boston


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 8, 2012)

Dr. Baxters , bitters from burlington vt.


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 8, 2012)

Dr. Davis's


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 8, 2012)

Dr Eljen's







 What do y'all know about Dr. Eljen? I just unpacked him from a box, and so far I know nothing...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 9, 2012)

Cool thread and great bottles everyone! Surf...Where you been hiding that one...Really nice. new to me.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 9, 2012)

Other than my Hostetters, this is about the only Dr. bottle I could find in my meager collection.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 9, 2012)

*


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 9, 2012)

I guess that'll do.[]              Awesome!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 9, 2012)

cheap azz gargling oil wanna be[]

 worth more than all my bottles put together[]


----------



## botlguy (Aug 9, 2012)

Dr J. S. WOOD.   Absolutely AWESOME ! ! !


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 9, 2012)

Awesome Jimbo!!


----------



## Owen (Aug 9, 2012)

My Contribution...


----------



## botlguy (Aug 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Owen
> My Contribution...


 I think that one is quite unusual.


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 9, 2012)

A couple more


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 9, 2012)

Cool bottle Surf, never seen that before!

 ~Tim


----------



## LC (Aug 9, 2012)

I GUESS THIS WOULD BE CONSIDERED A Dr's BOTTLE . I HAVE SOME PRETTY GOOD ONES BUT THEY ARE BOXED AWAY , NEED TO GET RID OF THIS STUFF BEING I HAVE NO PLACE TO PUT IT .

 Can't for the likes of me remember where the devil I got this bottle . I know I did not dig it . It is from my county seat twelve miles south of me . Guessing it to be early 1900s , maybe late 1890s . Only one of these I have seen from Georgetown , not many bottles show up from there other than Adamson milk bottles . Must be on the rare side , one Georgetown collector foams at the mouth every time he sees it lol .


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 10, 2012)

Really cool thread people, some great looking/very interesting bottles ya got here. 





> ORIGINAL:  sandchip


 
 Wow, I'm 25 and pretty healthy, but if I was hiking through the woods and saw that gem laying on the ground I'm positive that my heart and head would both explode simultaneously![][]





> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog


 

 Love the Scrofula Ointment bottle, it has lots of character as it is; glad to see that those bottles aren't tumbled. I think if I found one of those in the woods, I'd be able to just barely survive the excitement and thus enjoy the find for many years to come. []


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Aug 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> *


 Holy cow, that's a bottle.


----------



## markh (Aug 10, 2012)

Here's a few in my collection. Being a cure collector, I estimate that about 1 out of every 6 bottles in my collection is a Dr. bottle. Never knew I had so many Dr. bottles!

 Here are two that I like for the labels, even though they're not embossed cures. Sorry about the fuzzy photos, I need more practice photographing bottles.

 Mark


----------



## markh (Aug 10, 2012)

Some Dr. Keeley's. Anybody got an Opium Cure they want to part with?


----------



## markh (Aug 10, 2012)

Dr. Craigs - precursor to Warner's. The one with embossed kidneys is one of my favorites!


----------



## twowheelfan (Aug 11, 2012)

i do have that Doctor thorps/swaims knock off that i posted already here a couple of times
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-535301/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#535638
 i wont bore you with the same pic again. but i also have these somewhat common ones that no one seems to have posted yet. maybe because they are too common? any way here they are.
 DR W. H. GREGG CONSTITUTION WATER NEW YORK
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 DR. ALEXANDER'S LUNG HEALER sample size (threw the dug one cent piece in there for scale)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 DR PORTER NEW YORK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 DR. TOBIAS NEW YORK VENETIAN LINIMENT with pontil


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 11, 2012)

Dr. A Roger's


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 11, 2012)

Dr. Drakes croup remedy


----------



## botlguy (Aug 11, 2012)

This is like bringing a knife to a gun fight but here goes. Very hard to photo due to weak embossing. Reads: DR. LEESON'S / TIGER OIL /  IS THE MONARCH OF PAIN. Like these oddballs.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 12, 2012)

Now that's cool.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 12, 2012)

Doct. Kellogs snuff


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 12, 2012)

Dr. Kilmers herbal extract for uterine injection


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 13, 2012)

Dr. B.J. Kendall's


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'M not going to try it ,you try it...


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 14, 2012)

Let's get Mikey! []


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 15, 2012)

ive got one with stuff in it , its not a doc. bottle though.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 15, 2012)

Dr. Bosanko's Pile Remedy


----------



## LC (Aug 15, 2012)

Dr. S Fellers Eclectic Liniment , aqua , open pontiled .


----------



## LC (Aug 16, 2012)

Dr. E. Kimball's Egyptian Eye Water , open pontiled , three and a quarter inches tall .


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 18, 2012)

Thought I'd post a group.

 Dr. O. Phelps
 Dr. Thacher's
 Dr. Kellinger's
 Dr. Moore's
 Dr. Hayden's
 Dr. Jayne's
 Dr. McLean's


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr. Cumming's.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr. H. A. Ingham's Nervine Pain Extract. I hear that this is from Vergennes, VT?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr. Pierce's.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr. Hayden's Uric Solvent.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr. S. A. Tuttle.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr. Tobias.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr. Greens.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr. Daniel's.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr. McArthur.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr. True's.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr. Hayne's.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr. T. A. Dutton.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr. Hooker's.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr. Tobias.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 18, 2012)

Broken Dr. Bickford's. I really hope this is a common bottle?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 18, 2012)

O.P. Dr. Hawk's.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 18, 2012)

I was digging around the house and found these DR. CALDWELLS  in the super big 9" size


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr. Carter's. open pontiled.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr. W. B. Caldwell's.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr. Hayes.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr. King's sample bottle.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr. Hubbard's.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr. Kilmer's.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr. Kennedy's.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr. Thompson's.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr. Wistar's.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr. W. E. Keith.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr. King's.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr. Kilmer's.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 19, 2012)

DR.j.w. BULLS cough syrup , from balto.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 19, 2012)

I found this DR. MILES  variant , this one just says nervine.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 19, 2012)

Teal Dr. Langleys....[]


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 20, 2012)

All about that Teal Joe!  Here's a Dr Evan's.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Sep 3, 2012)

DR. J.G.B. Siegert & sons


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Sep 12, 2012)

A DR. Tafts asthmalene from new york.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 12, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 14, 2012)

Here is my best Doc.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Sep 14, 2012)

A great bottle to have in your house today, but not so good when it was originally sold []

 ~Tim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> A great bottle to have in your house today, but not so good when it was originally sold []
> 
> ~Tim


 
 I always say,it either worked really well or the guy died. There was only one in the pit  []


----------



## stlouisbottles (Sep 14, 2012)

Here is a beautiful whittled embossed Prepared by Dr. Easterly St Louis Mo. opne pontil med. I found this bottle at a garage sale. I had it cleaned and you can see how it looks now. It is embossed on three sunken panels.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dr. McTaggart's Tobacco Remedy, London, Ontario, Canada. I have two variants, both one ounce in size. Dr. McTaggart and I are distant cousins, both descending from Corporal James McTaggart, King's Royal Regiment of New York, who settled in Ontario's Bay of Quinte area in 1784. This pic shows the Baltimore Oval variant face on.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dr. McTaggart's Tobacco Remedy, London, Ontario, Canada. This pic shows the London Oval variant face on.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dr. McTaggart's Tobacco Remedy, London, Ontario, Canada. This pic shows the bases of the Baltimore Oval variant (left) and the London Oval variant (right).

 My wife, Leanne, is the photographer: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lookatleannespictures/8045630299/


----------



## nydigger (Oct 2, 2012)

Dr. Jaynes Carminative

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0150327768133170_989523823_n.jpg&size=450,600


----------



## nydigger (Oct 2, 2012)

was this smoked or drank?lol


----------



## mctaggart67 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm thinking it was some sort of solution, perhaps nicotine based to wean the smoker or tobacco chewer from his/her habit.


----------



## nydigger (Oct 2, 2012)

makes sense...like a precurser to nicorete


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 2, 2012)

> I'm thinking it was some sort of solution, perhaps nicotine based to wean the smoker or tobacco chewer from his/her habit.


 
 You give the quacks way too much credit.  Most of these habit cures contained alcohol or morphine along with other random useless compounds both harmful and inert.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Gee, after collecting bottles and researching bottle related industries for 30 years now, I had no idea that what were marketed as medicines back then were often nostrums and concoctions filled with non-medical and/or harm ingredients. Dr. McTaggart was no quack. He was an acutal physician, trained at university, and enjoyed a long and respected career in medicine. Yes, I know there were legitimate physicians who got into the quackery game. Still, Dr. McTaggart's advertisements for his Tobacco Remedy note that it was made from an extract of tobacco, which I don't think I'm wrong in assuming was nicotine based. Yes, I've made an inference that McTaggart's intention was to wean smokers and maybe those who chewed tobacco off their habits in a fashion similar to nicotine patches. As much as the 1800s were the great age of patent medicine fraudsters, etc., it was also the same era that saw legitimate pharmaceutical manufacturers, who used scientific methods, get their start.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 2, 2012)

lots of quacks were physicians and respected members of society. I consider them the most dangerous ones.
 A lot of them actually believed they were helping people.
 Things havent changed too much, there are still lots of quack medicines for sale today.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Another words the good stuff[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> lots of quacks were physicians and respected members of society. I consider them the most dangerous ones.
> A lot of them actually believed they were helping people.
> Things havent changed too much, there are still lots of quack medicines for sale today.


 

 I was surfin the web I found this. There is some cool odd freaky stuff in these links.

 http://thequackdoctor.com/index.php/tag/21st-century/


----------



## slag pile digger (Oct 2, 2012)

good reason to post again. TWINS


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 2, 2012)

Great bottles everyone.. Been missing those railing shots, Mike...cool twins!.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 3, 2012)

Great pics. I'll try to add a few. Dr. Petzold's.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 3, 2012)

Dr. Marshall's Arabian oil.


----------



## riverdiver (Oct 4, 2012)

Here is my all time favorite find from diving, it has since been sold but was still a heck of a find undewrwater.
 Dr. Swett's Panacea
 Exeter NH


----------



## sandchip (Oct 4, 2012)

Just blow the doors off this thread, will ya!  Dang, what a bottle!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: riverdiver
> 
> Here is my all time favorite find from diving, it has since been sold but was still a heck of a find undewrwater.
> Dr. Swett's Panacea
> Exeter NH


 

 Wow.......serious find!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 4, 2012)

That Swett would get me sweating for sure.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 18, 2013)

I got this Dr. Miles laboratories inc. variant this weekend.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Sep 17, 2013)

2 1/2" sampler


----------



## grime5 (Sep 18, 2013)

after all of them  my dr pepper would be a waste of space here. too many great bottles on this thread. later greg


----------

